# Rear suspension worries



## foxtrot7 (Mar 21, 2007)

So the last 1 1/2 weeks (right after an oil change at the stealership come to think of it) I have been hearing a tick-tock-tick-tock-tick-tock (exactly 3 ticks and 3 tocks every time) comming from the rear alot. Mostly during turning. At highway speeds the car feels like it's getting whipped around in the wind (when there is no wind). Every bump or imperfection in the road feels harsher. I have to let of the gas comming up to those cracks in the highway where tar top meets concrete top overpass or my rear end bounces around. It feels realy dificult to keep centered in the lane to the point where I am driving a big rig with crooked trailer tandems. I have also noticed the rear end sits a little low. If you were to look at eye level to the top of the tire there is less than 1/4 inch of clearance from the top of the tire to the bottom of the fender. The front end seems alot higher.

I check my air at every fuel stop and keep it at the tire recomended psi. I never hit anything or remember a loud noise or anything that would cause it. Have yet to do a burnout (tempted to do so but remember I am cheap and do not want to buy tires prematurely) and rarely chirp my tires. 

I am realy bummed out cuz I am gonna have to take this in to have a warenty check and advise and they are gonna give me a crappy rental. Probably a vibe or something lame like they always do. And they always stink and the stering wheels are always sticky.

edit: I think if the dealership says there is nothing wrong I will have an excuse to upgrade my suspension.


----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

foxtrot7 said:


> So the last 1 1/2 weeks (right after an oil change at the stealership come to think of it) I have been hearing a tick-tock-tick-tock-tick-tock (exactly 3 ticks and 3 tocks every time) comming from the rear alot. Mostly during turning. At highway speeds the car feels like it's getting whipped around in the wind (when there is no wind). Every bump or imperfection in the road feels harsher. I have to let of the gas comming up to those cracks in the highway where tar top meets concrete top overpass or my rear end bounces around. It feels realy dificult to keep centered in the lane to the point where I am driving a big rig with crooked trailer tandems. I have also noticed the rear end sits a little low. If you were to look at eye level to the top of the tire there is less than 1/4 inch of clearance from the top of the tire to the bottom of the fender. The front end seems alot higher.
> 
> I check my air at every fuel stop and keep it at the tire recomended psi. I never hit anything or remember a loud noise or anything that would cause it. Have yet to do a burnout (tempted to do so but remember I am cheap and do not want to buy tires prematurely) and rarely chirp my tires.
> 
> ...


It is very common to have rear springs collapse. It is a function of the shipping process. If you do some measurements, you will probably find your GTO rear is approx 1/2 inch lower than the fronts. Before your GTO left for the USA, it was approx 5-10mm higher than the front.

When your springs compress, the cambers in the rear will go negative. I have probably done more suspension work on our GTOs than anyone in the country. So I can speak with authority on this. 

Since you are in Phoenix, look up Anthem Motors. They are having a special GTO event there. They will do a free inspection for you on your suspension. Tell them Mike White sent you

mike
dms


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

dms said:


> It is very common to have rear springs collapse. It is a function of the shipping process. If you do some measurements, you will probably find your GTO rear is approx 1/2 inch lower than the fronts. Before your GTO left for the USA, it was approx 5-10mm higher than the front.
> 
> When your springs compress, the cambers in the rear will go negative. I have probably done more suspension work on our GTOs than anyone in the country. So I can speak with authority on this.
> 
> ...


Hey Mike,
I picked-up my GTO from your shop back in March of 06. Delt with Gil in the Internet Dept. Are you still moding GTO's at DMS?:cheers


----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

PDQ GTO said:


> Hey Mike,
> I picked-up my GTO from your shop back in March of 06. Delt with Gil in the Internet Dept. Are you still moding GTO's at DMS?:cheers


Hey good hearing from you. i am still very involved with GTO, more than I was even at Dublin.

hope all is going well

mike
dms


----------

